

Ask HN: Review my startup, ideapi.com - shapeshed

ideapi is a document collaboration tool that we would really appreciate some feedback on.<p>http://ideapi.com/<p>ideapi allows teams and individuals to manage, create and discuss documents online, with permissions and workflow.<p>The app is now out of beta and has a user base of around 400 users. We are looking to push a second round of marketing after gathering and digesting feedback on the latest release.<p>We are a self-funded startup based in London, UK.
======
shapeshed
clickable link - <http://ideapi.com>

------
oleg_baskakov
I like your nice light design and UI.

Designers on Mac wheels? )

~~~
shapeshed
Thanks - yes we are all Mac heads at the company that developed it!
(<http://pebbleit.com>)

------
timmm
Love the creative ambigram logo

------
umeshkacha
Try <http://upstartly.com/>

